# Kindle for Mac problem



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

My Kindle for Mac application stopped working a few days ago. Whenever I try to open it, I get a message that it unexpectedly quit. It used to work just fine. Is anyone else having this problem? Any ideas on how to fix it? 
I even reinstalled it, but it still refuses to work.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you uninstall it? Could be a problem with the preferences file.


----------

